

How to begin touch typing and Why - nishantve1
https://medium.com/@nashvail/how-to-begin-touch-typing-and-why-1cbac413a11e

======
mstechfreak2
I can suggest TypingStudy
([http://www.typingstudy.com](http://www.typingstudy.com))

